# IBS torturing me.



## hannah0125 (Jan 13, 2016)

This has all randomly started up this year. Well, actually, I used to have heartburn and stomach pain in elementary school, but not this often. I am in my eighth grade year, and this year I decided to homeschool because I am moving. I have NEVER, EVER, had this much anxiety. And it's so strange, because I rarely have things to be anxious about. But when I do, everything breaks loose. I lost most of my friends, they began to ignore me when I became homeschooled, and that put me in a depressed spell, along with going through a breakup with someone I spent about six months with. I have one friend, who invited me to a water park for a couple days with her family. The morning of, I spent 30 minutes in the bathroom with D sweating and crying and in so much pain I felt like I was going to die. Through that whole trip, I was so embarrassed having to go to the bathroom every two seconds and missing out on ice cream and good things. My parents aren't doing anything to help me. I haven't been to a gastro because they haven't set up the appointment that I have been waiting for for 3 months now. I have no medicine, no anything to help. The only thing that my parents are doing is focusing on clearing my acne, which I'm very happy about, but it's really frustrating because they KEEP PUTTING OFF MY IBS! I feel like they don't care about my pain, but only my physical appearance, and that's awful to say, but I'm just miserable. My mom wont even accept that it is IBS, EVEN WITH THE FACT THAT I WENT TO THE ER FOR SEVERE STOMACH PAIN ABOUT 3 TIMES IN THE PAST 2 MONTHS, AND EVERY TIME THEY TOLD ME THAT I WAS SHOWING EVERY SYMPTOM OF IBS (every time I have had a bowel movement at the hospital and felt immediately better)! I've talked about going vegan, but my parents said it costs too much money. I love them so much, but I am miserable because they wont help me at all. I'm so scared about school next year. In a new place, with new people: if I had that severe of an attack going to a fun place with someone I know, what the heck is going to happen when I go to school? It almost makes me think I only get anxious when I'm away from my family, because I am never away from my mom at all. I'm in so much pain, every day, after every meal, when I go anywhere. Any words of advice will help. Thank god for this website.


----------



## babysoul (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Hannah! At first my whole family would humiliate me for having "chronic diarrhea". They would even call me a liar for asking to go home early after getting flare ups at school. If your parents are not willing to let you go on a vegan diet, you can try to go on a low FODMAP diet. I just recently went on it a week ago and I have yet to see the results. I usually take medication called IBGard. It helps calm your stomach after eating. As for your anxiety, you should ask your parents to let you see a psychologist/psychiatrist. I started taking Prozac in November and my anxiety isn't as bad as it was then. I hope you get help as soon as possible. Best of luck!


----------

